# Topics > Smart home > Smart lamp, smart bulb >  iDevices Socket, transform any light into a connected light, iDevices LLC, Avon, Connecticut, USA

## Airicist

Manufacturer - iDevices LLC

Home page - store.idevicesinc.com/idevices-socket

----------


## Airicist

The iDevices Socket has a dim future

Published on Jul 18, 2016




> This absurdly priced gadget finds no niche to fill in the crowded market of smart lighting.

----------


## Airicist

iDevices Socket

Published on Sep 9, 2016




> The iDevices Socket allows you to turn any ordinary light bulb into a connected bulb quickly and easily.

----------

